# Lakers Whorriors



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Curry and Bogut out. Wright and Biedrins have decided to be scrubs.

Lakers by less than 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers whorriors*

Which Warriors player gets a career high in points tonight?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

harder to guess these days, was a time you'd just lock in the opponent's PG


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

also just win this f-ing game for the love of god


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Career high is probably gonna go to Charles Jenkins, not counting out Klay Thompson either. Should be an easy win, but of course it isn't gonna be easy.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

sit Bynum's ass straight down for the next 8 minutes - effort at all would be something


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

He hustled early on though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Missed the first quarter. Did I miss anything special?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barnes has been playing really well of late.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Really didn't miss much in the 1st, wonder where the hell 90% of the crowd is if they aren't at the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Naturally we blow a big lead on the road. We were up 16 and now it's 7 at the half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pretty crappy way to end the 2nd quarter. Missed chippies by Gasol, lazy play by Metta and Sessions having a bad game he was due for one I guess. 

I woulda thought we'd be blowing this team out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

So Bynum got sat down after shooting a three, eh?

Missed it. Would have loved to see that.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Can someone please explain to me why the **** we traded Fisher instead of Blake?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bynum benched again.

Sheesh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barnes has been great for us tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MWP with the 35-foot plus long 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors haven't led at all in this game. There a little over a minute left. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they win. We just suck on the road, no matter who the team is. It's crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Kobe. Back to back tough jumpers and drills them both.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> So Bynum got sat down after shooting a three, eh?
> 
> Missed it. Would have loved to see that.


Not really sure what he was thinking. I guess he got excited since he made one to end the game on Sunday night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't give up a three!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe with back to back tough jumpers to tie it and then put them ahead by 2. 32 seconds left


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We put it away. Needed to get that win. Time for OKC on Thursday.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> Bynum benched again.
> 
> Sheesh.


Bynum is a ****ing problem - what is his deal?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe in the clutch once again wins it for us on an absolutely terrible night of play by the ballclub. So now brown benches Bynum for taking the 3 and not Blake for getting roasted again by another shooting guard in Rush. 

I'm starting to wonder do the players at this point just tune Brown out has he lost this team already. He's doing some ridiculously stupid shit now as coach. 

Bynum is having a meltdown of some sorts lately with his conduct and demeanor but he shoulda been back in the game. as far as the defense both Pau and Bynum are just not protecting the basket


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Bynum is a ****ing problem - what is his deal?


He is more immature than a 4 year old.

Now Brown has to be a parent.

The NBA. Gotta love it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum needs to grow the **** up! This kind of shit is stupid.



> “@KevinDing: Bynum said message he got was not to take 3's if u r going to miss. "But I'm going to take some more."”


..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum has been doing and saying stupid things after games and during them. Not sure what anyone can do at this point.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=320327009



> While Brown and Bryant never made a big deal about the benching, a similar situation is starting to brew. Center Andrew Bynum, who took a 3-pointer with plenty of time remaining on the shot clock in the third quarter, sat for the game's final 9:10 -- and the two sides are suddenly at odds.
> 
> "I don't know what was bench-worthy about the shot to be honest with you," said Bynum, who had 11 points and five rebounds. "I made one last night (in practice). I wanted to make another one. That's it. He took offense to it, so he put me on the bench."


Really? Come on Bynum, grow the **** up.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

He took that shot with 16 seconds left on the shot clock to. :jr:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

if that's what he thinks its about he's in complete denial


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It doesn't look like the players respect Brown. Seems like they have already tuned him out. Bynum has had some great games recently but he has said and done some very stupid things. He sounds like a spoiled little kid in his comments.

As far as the game, Pau and Barnes brought great energy. And Ron had a great 4th quarter.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That was a stupid play by Bynum. A walkup 3 early into the clock? The only player on the Lakers that might be a good shot for maybe is Goudelock when he is in with the 2nd unit players or Kobe if we are trailing late in the fourth. Then instead of admitting it was a mistake he's defending it.

Phil would of benched him as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Kobe can see himself in Andrew Bynum now The Orange County Register
> 
> 
> By KEVIN DING
> ...


http://m.ocregister.com/sports/bryant-346596-bynum-game.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It was a stupid shot, but I also don't think it should be made a HUGE deal like some of you guys are making it out to be. It's the first time all year he's done it purposely. He's only taken three 3-pointers all year (one to beat a shot clock buzzer, the other to beat the final buzzer, which he made, and the one last night). Let's all relax a little bit. I understand you don't want him doing that, but you also don't bench him the majority of the 3rd quarter for it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> "They have a lot of youth," Bryant said about the Lakers' coaches, whose experience with a too-passive LeBron James apparently is easy compared handling a headstrong Kobe and a self-absorbed Shaq. *"They're not used to dealing with players of Drew's ambition, I'm sure, at this stage of his career.* I was in that position, and obviously I have a lot of experience in dealing with myself – and playing with Shaquille when Shaquille was young and being mentored by Phil (Jackson) and things like that. So nothing really rattles me."


LOL.

I love when Kobe throws out a subtle jab at Lebron. :laugh:


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Andrew "Sabonis" Bynum?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

understand that this had jack to do with the shot - I was calling for him to be sitting in the first quarter - he was completely loafing most of the game leaving us vulnerable on defense on his lack of roation and trailing the team on both ends of transition most of the night - the only way this was about the shot was that the half ass shot taken as he caught up with the team 10 seconds into the possession (what was he doing out on the arc with 16 seconds left in the clock? he was just catching up to the team) was that it was emblematic of his lack of effort all night long

and hey not just last night - you want to know where our defense went the last week or two? ask Drew. 4 rebounds against the Grizzlies in 40 minutes?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum has been loafing and playing very poor defense he's so turned on by scoring he's basically resting on defense and the boards now. 

He's gotta get his head turned around about doing the things that help us win.


----------

